
The only membership that lets you live anywhere in the world - najlaa
http://WWW.STAYAWHILE.COM
======
najlaa
StayAwhile is the only membership that lets you live in multiple places
without maintaining multiple residences. We're a members-only club that
provides access to a handpicked collection of hotels and furnished apartments
in cities around the world for the growing population of hyper-mobile people
who move between locations often, both for business and pleasure.

Members can call multiple places home and flexibly go from one destination to
the next, without hassles of price comparison shopping, research, or the
inability to budget ahead of time.

Sign-up, settle in, and StayAwhile.

